# Canon EOS R5 Video + External Recorder = Significant Improvement



## analoggrotto (Jul 27, 2020)

Gerald Undone

@GeraldUndone
·
Jul 24

Some answers for you about the Canon R5:
1. Quality is the same internal vs external up to 4K60, whether HQ or not.
2. External doesn't overheat up to 4K60 (non-HQ) for at least 3 hours.
3. External does overheat at 4KHQ oversampled 24 & 30p after 75 mins.
4. There's no 4KHQ 60p.


https://publish.twitter.com/?query=...ndone/status/1286856342385446912&widget=Tweet 

Not sure how to directly embed twitter posts. But "Gerald Undone" has a lot of good insight. 

If Canon were to bundle a recorder in a "Video Creator" package, and not stuff-up the pricing, they can turn this train around.


----------



## Joules (Jul 27, 2020)

analoggrotto said:


> 1. Quality is the same internal vs external up to 4K60, whether HQ or not.
> 3. External does overheat at 4KHQ oversampled 24 & 30p after 75 mins.



If true, this, combined with the info that 80K 30p and 8K 30p RAW are 20 minutes, while 4K 30p HQ is 30 minutes, makes me suspect the main source of heat is the memory cards and writing to them.

I wonder how much of this is the card's fault and how much is generated in the camera side. I doubt it, but do wonder if the COVID situation may have compromised Canon's access to more efficient card slot hardware. More likely, it is just the tradeoff for writing at these immense speeds in an enclosed body.

Curious how well Sony will deal with it.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Jul 27, 2020)

Very interesting, thanks for the post! 75 minutes at 4k HQ 30p is not too bad at all... a big improvement


----------



## vjlex (Jul 27, 2020)

Joules said:


> If true, this, combined with the info that 80K 30p and 8K 30p RAW are 20 minutes, while 4K 30p HQ is 30 minutes, makes me suspect the main source of heat is the memory cards and writing to them.


This is what I'm hearing too. Seems that at least a part of the issue is write speeds of currently available CFexpress cards not being fast enough to keep up with the data being output. Hopefully faster cards being made more readily available and Canon offering different RAW bitrate options will mitigate some of the issues.


----------



## analoggrotto (Jul 27, 2020)

I believe its the process of encoding the file and writing it which places such a heavy demand on the processor. 

With an external recorder, the camera is left to output the sensor data feed via HDMI at the specified rate thus generating less heat. 

Oversampling 4KHQ taxes the processor still while outputting to HDMI leading to this 75 minute limitation as the file encoding stage remains offboard.

Just my reasoning: I won't be using video at all, I only care about it for economies of scale and the shared technologies (known as synergies in modern tongue). 

That EOSHD guy could have done better instead of crashing down into flames with a known camera limitation.


----------



## vjlex (Jul 27, 2020)

analoggrotto said:


> I believe its the process of encoding the file and writing it which places such a heavy demand on the processor.


I don't doubt that's true for 4KHQ and other modes, but is there any encoding taking place in 8K RAW?


----------



## analoggrotto (Jul 28, 2020)

shunsai said:


> I don't doubt that's true for 4KHQ and other modes, but is there any encoding taking place in 8K RAW?



That's sheer data throughput I guess. the data still needs to be written to a file.


----------

